# Brand new composition



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi all,

I just wanted to share this new stringy composition with those who are or are not already familiar with my music. I think that perhaps it sounds a little like a mixture between Samuel Barber's Adagio and Steve Reich's Music for 18 Musicians.






It has been a while since I have visited, and I hope everybody is well.

- Billy McBride


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I love the phrase "stringy composition"! I'm afraid the sound on my computer isn't very good at the moment, though, so I can't critique it.

(Are you the chap who does all those improvised synthesiser "symphonies"?)


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Yes, I have made many synthesizer symphonies. The thread called "Symphony Number Three" was one which I started that got much attention. I still like my Third "Symphony" but the thread is mostly about the other ones that I quickly learned to make. I got pretty far in their numbers, and still have plans to try out some new trends of which the piece in this post is one example.


----------

